# Galilean Aramaic: The phrase "I belong" or "I am accepted"



## T33

Hi! Is there any one out there who speaks Aramaic or knows specifically Galalean Aramaic? How would you say the phrase "I belong" or "I am accepted" in Galalean Aramaic? Also how would you pronounce it please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ali Smith

Did you by any chance have the Galilean dialect of Jewish Palestinian Aramaic in mind?


----------



## T33

Ali Smith said:


> Did you by any chance have the Galilean dialect of Jewish Palestinian Aramaic in mind?


I don't entirely understand your question. I would like to just know what the Galalean Aramaic is for "I belong" or "I'm accepted", which probably are both the same.


----------



## T33

Ali Smith said:


> Did you by any chance have the Galilean dialect of Jewish Palestinian Aramaic in mind?


Actually I think I understand now. Yes, exactly as you said. The Galilean dialect of Jewish Palestinian Aramaic. Yes please.


----------



## T33

Ali Smith said:


> Did you by any chance have the Galilean dialect of Jewish Palestinian Aramaic in mind?




 Ok Ali, if you really want me to ask the question again in the above, very particular way then yes ok then...





 Take 2!! 
Please could anyone who knows the 'Galilean dialect of Jewish Palestinian Aramaic' tell me the word or words of this dialect that mean in English, "I belong" or "I am accepted"? 
I would be grateful if someone could reply who knows this dialect please.
Thank you very much indeed for your help, it is seriously appreciated .

 T33


----------

